# line driver - buffer issue - any ideas?



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

hi
is there any good idea about a line driver (buffer) that will have enough "guts" to drive the poor signal after an alpine 701 to the amplifiers?
I want to play with some additional driving power to check differences in mid and low area.
as far as I see is not the easiest thing to find as we only have 12v for power supply.


----------

